# Anyone quit feeding fish yet???



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm reall close to. About two small handfulls of feed is to much for them right now. I have no idea what the water temperature is because I found the broken thermometer in the "dock box" today. Last year, I think it was close to the middle of Nov. when I quit...


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

I know how you feel. Last year, I did not call it quits until mid-November after our first real snow. In mid-October 2008, I was catching a ton of fish and the biggest smallmouths of the year. I have gone fishing 3 times in the past week for a grand total of 4 fish. I have tried about every trick in the bag. I may go back to using live bait before I quit for the year but I do hate dragging that minnow bucket around. I will catch anything that bites. I am not picky so any tips would be helpful on any species.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm still feeding, but it seems the end is near. That said the little warm spell last week made the feeding much more active but I didn't have much luck catching anything.

Today I did catch three medium sized LMB after the Buckeye game in an hour. All were caught on a black sinko that was very slowly reeled in at a constant rate (had two other misses). I tried three diff colors and diff rigs at diff speeds, black on a slow constant reel was the only thing that even got a bite. All hits were very soft, and only once did I see my line moving.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I stopped about 3 weeks ago, I ran out of feed and figured no way Id get another 50 lbs to em so I stopped when they had slowed down considerably. For the record, they were pretty easy to come to a hook a few days later....

Salmonid


----------

